# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Πράσινα ''κεράσματα'' για τα πουλιά μας ..όχι από τον jk (από άλλον dra )

## PAIANAS



----------


## moukou

να ρωτησω επειδη δεν ξερω αγγλικα.μπορουμε να βαλουμε χορταρακια μεσα χωρις κανενα προβλημα.φυσικα να ειναι απο χωραφι που να μην εχει φυτοφαρμακα?και οταν λεω χορταρακια το απλο γρασιδι που υπαρχει παντου.

----------


## PAIANAS

Πολλά μπορείς να βάλεις Δημήτρη ,όχι μόνο άφοβα αλλά και με άμεση(και μακροχρόνια )θετική επίδραση στον οργανισμό του πουλιού.
Διάβασε τα αντίστοιχα θέματα στην ενότητα διατροφή και θα καταλάβεις .
*Θα πρέπει βέβαια να βρεις τι τρώνε και σε τι ποσότητα -συχνότητα, τα είδη που εκτρέφεις .

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν φυτα επιτρεπομενα και καποια οχι γιατι μπορει να εχουν τοξικες ουσιες .Γρασιδι υπαρχει σε διαφορα ειδη  .αυτο πχ ειναι το dactylis glomerata 




και ειναι φυτο το οποιο αποτελει φυσικη πηγη τροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση .συνηθως τα ειδη γρασιδιου ειναι οκ αλλα δεν μπορουμε χωρις να ξερουμε το συγκεκριμενο ειδος να πουμε κατι εγκριτα .οπως και για καθε φυτο .οτι παντως ειναι οκ ,σε πουλια που ειναι συνηθισμενα σε χορταρικα μπορουμε να δινουμε ακομα και καθε μερα ,ενω σε πουλια που σπανια διναμε χορταρικα ,σταδιακα αυξανοντας μια μερα ανα βδομαδα (για να συνηθισει την αυξημενη φυτικη ινα το εντερο ) μπορουμε στην πορεια να δινουμε και σε αυτα τακτικοτατα .παντα πλενοντας καλα τα χορταρικα (ειδικα αν φοβομαστε μολυνση απο ουρα σκυλων) !!!

παντως ηδη εχω αρχισει και βλεπω να βγαινει ο βασιλιας των χορταρικων 



http://www.iama.gr/ethno/PathiseisHp...p%20Miltos.pdf

----------

